# mtb shifters with road cranks



## baxsc01 (Jul 1, 2014)

I installed X0 2X10 grip shifters on a recumbent and they work well with a SRAM Apex compact crank. I need to move the chainrings outboard to keep the chain from fouling the front fork, and given the limitations of the frame I need to use a triple crank, reserving the smallest ring for the steepest climbs (tolerating chain rub on the fork [I have a pretty thick protector on the fork leg for that]) but spending most of my time in the middle and large rings. I want to install a X0 3X10 grip front shift, but need to know what cranks are compatible with its chain throw from gear to gear so I can shift with confidence.


----------

